# Solved: Word 2007 Won't Recognize Printer



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I have 2 printers hooked up to my Vista (64 bit) computer, the default being a Canon Pixma MP830 multipurpose and the little one is a Lexmark Z715 inkjet. Recently, Word 2007 will only recognize the Canon and refuses to print on the Lexmark. When I try to print a Word document and select the Lexmark, I get one of two errors. If I click on Properties, the error is: Word cannot bring up properties dialog because the printer returned an error. If I click on Print, the error is: Windows cannot print due to a problem with the current printer setup.

The detailed explanation for both errors is: This error can appear if a default printer has not been designated or if the application is unable to locate an existing default printer. To correct the problem, try one of the following in Microsoft Windows:
*If a printer is not available in the PRINT dialog box, add a printer. [Not the problem.]
*If the application cannot find an existing printer that is already installed [this is the problem], set the printer as the default printer. [Tried it -- got the same error!]
*If a default printer is installed but the application is unable to use it [this becomes the problem when I set the Lexmark as default], uninstall the printer driver, and then install the latest version of the printer driver. [I did this, and I already had the latest version.]

I am at a total loss to figure this out! There are times when the Canon is working on a long print job, and I need something quick on the Lexmark. It works fine for Publisher 2007, as well as for Notepad. In fact, when I was trying to make the printer work in Word and clicked on the Word Help window to review the details, I could print it on the Lexmark! That was probably a Windows file rather than a Word file, I guess.

Any ideas?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Bump.
I really could use some help here, guys!


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

After changing an ink cartridge today and printing an XL worksheet, I tried another Word doc. Surprise, surprise! Word now recognizes my Lexmark printer again. Oh well...


----------

